# CM9 VS CM7 Themes?



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

I know this is random right now I'm running Liquid Smooth 3.2 AOSP rom! Now I thought we could only apply CM7 themes on this ROM hence "7.2"! But recently I tried applying CM9 themes and sure enough they work! Now I know I'm probably missing on some things cause I don't have ICS, but some look awesome!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Other than the cyan color, that doesn't look very "ICS like" to me. Theme chooser for CM9 is *mostly* (but not all) backwards compatible with theme chooser for cm7 though.


----------



## harosxcomp170 (May 12, 2012)

Yea I wasn't really trying to make it look like ICS. I'm sure when I start playing around with it ill make it look just like ICS! When I do ill post another screenshot! But yea alot of these CM9 themes work good!

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk 2


----------

